# Is 1 FX5 enough for a 125 gallon?



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Is 1 FX5 enough for a 125 gallon? I already picked one up or should I go with 2 fx5's


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't have one but I would think that one would be plenty.
925gph is around 7 times your tanks capacity filtered per hour.
Try it for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

get 2


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

rated for a 400 gallon tank.
unless you are way over stocked, i'm sure you would be fine.
I run a 405 and a HOB, and its fine.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Thx for the input I was just wondering what the general concensus would be. I was looking at the tank profiles and noticed some people were using them on 75 gallon tanks. I was thinking I might need two. I'll try one and see how it goes.

I've always liked to over filter my tanks. I look forward to posting some videos soon. This is my first big tank.

What about heaters? I purchased two ehiem jagers 250 watts. Any idea if I'll need both? My house stays pretty warm 70 dig year round.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I would try it with one heater first to see if it can maintain a constant temp. Ideally you want to use the lowest watt possible that still maintains the temp even if turned almost all the way up. This way if it breaks and doesn't shut off you wont boil your fish.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok thx.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

I was hesitant to add a HOB with my Canister as I didn't want added noise but am glad I did. I'd say the FX5 is probably enough but I would add an AquaClear AC110 as well..


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

A single FX5 is PLENTY!! No need to add more filtration. That thing is 600gph (w/media, almost 1000gph without) & holds enough bio media for a 400 gallon tank.

I run a single FX5 on my 125 and it is fantastic. I have crystal clear water and only clean it monthly. I've got about 40 mbuna in the tank, ranging from 1.5" to 4.5".


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

For heaters, I use 2x 250Watt Aqueon Pro.

They're not on very often from my brief observations. If you keep your house within 10 degrees, you MAY be okay with 1.

Try 1 heater for a while, take spot readings in various areas of the tank to see how your temp is distributed. If you get more than a 2Ã‚Â° difference, add another heater.


----------



## Outcastgsx (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a 135g with 1 fx5 which I have all biomatrix in there and 1 aquaclear 500 which is good for up too 110g. My goal was to use the fx5 for bio and the hob for mech. I really didnt want to crack open the fx5 every month to clean so the hob is much more easy to clean every month and I will open the fx5 when I see output has deminished or at least every 3 months or so. But my tank is really clear but I also do my weekley water changes as well. Both filter are great. I use 1 heater its a ehim 250 I think which is good for up too 160gallons if I remember correctley. Keep my temp at a constant 78f, comes on every once an awhile but I like to just have 1 heater insted of 2. Just have good water movement in your tank to make sure there are no cold spots through you tank.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> If you get more than a 2Ã‚Â° difference, add another heater.


To me, that'd be more of a sign of inadequate circulation. And if the tank water were that still, it'd tend to stratify, not be warmer/cooler on one side.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

With a 6' tank? Hmm... True. Good point.

I do have extra water circulators in my tank to get the detrius moving a bit which also circulates the water past the heaters - but filtration wise, the FX5 is a beast.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I ran a single FX5 on my 300 gallon cube tank (4'x 4' x 32") when I had it running and had no problems at all.

Andy


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a fx5 on my 125 , I also have a powersweep 228 and a max jet 1200. Also I built a spray bar for the fx5. I have a post in the DIY section. No pictures yet but it runs the full 72 in. I will be posting pics as soon as I feel the chemicals and paint are fully cured and then some. The fx5 has a lot of foam in it and causes a lot of nitrates to build really fast so keep that in mind.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Foam (or filters) doesn't (don't) have anything to do with the amount of nitrates (other than actually giving the bacteria that DOES make it a place to live).
bio load (and excess food decay, or dead fish, whatever) causes nitrates.

it's just good at holding enough bio to allow the filter to run longer than the fish can tolerate nitrates.

ie, the filter will keep filtering well even if you don't do water changes for a month.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes Glaneon is correct. That's what I ment. All that foam will give plenty of places for the bacteria to live its quite a bit in my opinion but its a beastly filter.


----------

